# How to make herb infused water?



## Katmais_mommy (May 8, 2011)

I really want to make cold mint water for two reasons, to spray it on my rabbit cages to prevent spider webs, and to drink it on a hot summer day.:coolness:

I also want to make basil water to spray on my rabbits (and myself!) because basil is a natural insect repellant and bunny-safe. 



My question is: How do i do this? I know I have to steep the leaves in the water, but do the leaves have to be dry? Or can I just crush them, leave them in the water, and then strain it the next day? 

Thanks for reading and I hope someone can help! :biggrin2:


----------



## Watermelons (May 8, 2011)

Think of how tea is done  Usually dried and crushed, as the water will re-hydrate them and help infuse the water with the goodness. Fresh leaves release more goodies in warm water. ( I guess its easier with hot water for both, then you just cool it down and done) But I've never done it before it just seems so tea like... But If it works, I think thats something I'd like to try  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Marrie (May 8, 2011)

I usually have it done in two ways - either just steep the fresh leaves, or put the leaves into a glass, "crush" them in a mortar/pestle sort of grinding motion inside the glass then add water. 

Fresh will give you the fresh juices, probably better than dry. You can also make rose perfume that way, my cousin used to make it from rose petals form our garden and it smelled soooo good!


----------

